# English speaking vets



## rwharram

Anyone know an English speaking vet in Milan / Lombardia region???


----------



## pudd 2

rwharram said:


> Anyone know an English speaking vet in Milan / Lombardia region???


best ask a local dog owner in you area , even if you have to a lingo translation book


----------



## baldilocks

Better still to get a good vet and a good translator/interpreter.


----------



## rwharram

Any proper answers welcome!


----------



## pudd 2

rwharram said:


> Any proper answers welcome!


I hope you are not referingb to my answer , local knewlage is all ways best take a phrase book and ask the local dog owners in your area , they will have real experiance of the vets , and can talk from exsperiances they have had


----------



## baldilocks

rwharram said:


> Any proper answers welcome!


Mine was THE proper answer, if you don't know that you are in for problems. As well as vets always but always go for a good Spanish professional and a good translator/interpreter. Applies to lawyers real-estate agents, the lot. Why employ somebody whose only ability is to speak a bit of English but may be a lousy vet/lawyer/estate agent etc.?


----------



## pudd 2

baldilocks said:


> Mine was THE proper answer, if you don't know that you are in for problems. As well as vets always but always go for a good Spanish professional and a good translator/interpreter. Applies to lawyers real-estate agents, the lot. Why employ somebody whose only ability is to speak a bit of English but may be a lousy vet/lawyer/estate agent etc.?


i tend to agree just becouse he or she speaks your lingo dosnt make them better than ones that dont but 

please note this is a italian forum so why should she seek a good spanish professional


----------



## baldilocks

pudd 2 said:


> i tend to agree just becouse he or she speaks your lingo dosnt make them better than ones that dont but
> 
> please note this is a italian forum so why should she seek a good spanish professional


Temporarily forgot where you lot were, but the same principle applies. We get Brits here who will go to/use somebody simply because he or she speaks English. The fact that that person is not qualified to do what is required, or not very good, is overlooked, he/she speaks English.

When we were looking to buy, we rejected several houses because the electrics were not to Spanish requirements which means that no "boletín" confirming their integrity before connecting to the mains could have been issued so they were illegal and the authorities could have required that they were stripped out at any time. We once used a British builder (on the recommendation of another Brit who, subsequently went on to sue the said builder for shoddy work - rain just poured through the new roof! Builder has now disappeared without trace, leaving faulty work and debts behind him.) and found the work to be poor and now we use only the local and reputable Spanish builder. 

I don't know whether it is the same in Italy but here, many tradesmen have to have permits and licences to be able to carry on their trade [legally] - a bit like doctors, opticians, etc. Many so-called builders, roofers, plumbers, electricians had only ever done a bit of DiY in UK and become "professionally qualified" by courtesy of the University of Ryanair and step off the plane as "professional tradespeople," rather like those whose attitude is "I can speak English [frequently badly] therefore I can teach it," "It's easy innit?" "Like"


----------



## rwharram

Completely irrelevant!


----------



## pudd 2

baldilocks said:


> Temporarily forgot where you lot were, but the same principle applies. We get Brits here who will go to/use somebody simply because he or she speaks English. The fact that that person is not qualified to do what is required, or not very good, is overlooked, he/she speaks English.
> 
> When we were looking to buy, we rejected several houses because the electrics were not to Spanish requirements which means that no "boletín" confirming their integrity before connecting to the mains could have been issued so they were illegal and the authorities could have required that they were stripped out at any time. We once used a British builder (on the recommendation of another Brit who, subsequently went on to sue the said builder for shoddy work - rain just poured through the new roof! Builder has now disappeared without trace, leaving faulty work and debts behind him.) and found the work to be poor and now we use only the local and reputable Spanish builder.
> 
> I don't know whether it is the same in Italy but here, many tradesmen have to have permits and licences to be able to carry on their trade [legally] - a bit like doctors, opticians, etc. Many so-called builders, roofers, plumbers, electricians had only ever done a bit of DiY in UK and become "professionally qualified" by courtesy of the University of Ryanair and step off the plane as "professional tradespeople," rather like those whose attitude is "I can speak English [frequently badly] therefore I can teach it," "It's easy innit?" "Like"


dear sir 

dont worry about getting lost , your post is verry revelent on any expat forum 
when we rfirst came to italy 12 years ago we made the same mistake . of seaking out english speaking vets builders or what ever , we were ripped of robbed ect and still bear the scars talk to the locals use a prase book or a i pad , then you will get a good idea of whos good or whos bad , plus you get to mix in with the local culture


----------



## baldilocks

rwharram said:


> Completely irrelevant!



1. Find yourself a good interpreter
2. Ask your neighbours about who is a good vet in your area. Ask several neighbours who are not connected by family ties to exclude irrelevant favouritism and opposition.

I would suggest that you don't ask questions on the forum, if you don't want to hear or take any notice of the answers.


----------

